# Is anyone using Questrade's IQ platform for Linux?



## shanti (Dec 3, 2011)

I requested a demo account for Linux and mobile (Android) and took a look at them very briefly. For the second time, both id/passwords no longer worked. 

Are there anyone using their linux/mobile IQ platform? What do you think of them?


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

I'm not sure what you mean. I use the mobile app on my android phone, I didn't request anything it works great I do everything on it as the silverlight thing doesn't work on linux.

They also have a light version of the trading platform that does work on linux. Again didn't ask for anything special...


----------



## moose (Nov 19, 2013)

I was having the same problem when I started up with Questrade, so I installed a windows partition for the sole purpose of using their IQ edge platform... The platform runs well in windows, despite my computer having a crisis every time the OS was booted up... I decided to not even try to use the IQ essential/edge on linux (for what I understood a while ago it was impossible - maybe not anymore). 

Can you not use the web-based platform? I know its not ideal to get the data there, but if you're just looking for simple buy and hold, and not actively trade, it should be decent enough... I do most of my buying on a linux using their browser platform (firefox) and haven't had a problem yet...


----------



## shanti (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you both. I requested a demo account for IQ Essential and IQ Mobile to test them out. I got ID and passwords and successfully signed into the both. Then I tried to sign in the next day, i got a "wrong ID or password" error message. I wasn't impressed but for their low commission, I thought it's worth asking what the other people think of them.


----------



## moose (Nov 19, 2013)

I`m sorry to hear that your experience with questrade so far is not ideal. My bias opinion is that they are a good discount broker for small investors starting out. I`m not sure why you would be having `log in`problems on the platforms... Did you get them to run successfully the first time? (beyond logging in)

If all else fails, try the IQ web platform... It appears upon first look that the username and password you had for Essential and Mobile should work there aswell. 

Their customer service is pretty stellar aswell, you can always sign into their livechat help and someone will look into it. 

If you need anything else, dont hesitate


----------



## shanti (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks moose.

I could log in successfully in IQ Essential and IQ Mobile with an ID and passwords given to me. I logged in for a quick look and logged out as I was busy then. Next day, when I tried to log in, I was locked out. I tried IQ Web but got a message saying my system is not compatible (or something like that). I believe IQ Web requires Silverlight and I'm using Linux. 

Well, it's alright. If I am going for cheap commissions, there is Virtual Brokers and if I can take advantage of the promos (free trades) offered by other banks.


----------

